# Dust Deputy, Fein Turbo II and a Homer bucket



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

My "6 HP" shop vac crushed my Homer bucket without plugging the line. I was running it for about 30 minutes with my circular saw and when I was done it looked just like yours. Just make a quick ring for the inside, problem solved!

I wrote a post about it here: http://lumberjocks.com/replies/4556497

I love my dust deputy. The shop vac still does get caked with fine dust and needs to be blown out a couple times a year with the small amount of work I do, but it does work well.


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

Big fan of mine as well. I have a similar capacity shop vac as jamsomito above, and it only took ruining one filter for me to realize that dropping the cash on the DD would save me money in short time.

I do, however, take it a step further: I use the paper bags inside my vac, and a hepa filter. Going on two years with that setup, and I think I've only used two bag liners and have yet to need to blow out the filter.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Ah. I did get the HEPA filter, but I have not been using the bags. I still have 2 that came with the vac but I've just not put them in. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

I know someone who has done this set up. They used 2 Homer buckets, 1 inside the other. They put a lot of epoxy the outside of the inner bucket before putting them together. As far as I know he has not had any issues.


----------



## kajunkraft (May 7, 2012)

A few years ago I painted my metal roof with Kool Seal, The 5 gallon bucket full was heavy and when empty I noticed that the bucket was pretty heavy duty too. Been using that with my DD/ShopVac and it has never collapsed.


----------



## Gouge (Jan 1, 2019)

Same thing here. Paint bucket works quite well for now, but mine is shorter than the orange one, which had me thinking about something bigger. And so I found this site: berlinpackaging.com
They have all kinds from buckets to drums, in plastic, metal and fiber.
Have at it gents.


----------



## Green_Hornut (Mar 24, 2011)

Update

I bought another bucket, this time from Menards which is an upper midwest regional big box store. The Dust Deputy says to use a 90 mil bucket but stores list their buckets with all sorts of descriptions. I found one that did list 90 mil, some by weight and some nothing at all but to say heavy duty. This one weighted the most so I figured that should equate somewhat to thickness. I also added a screw top rather than a snap on for ease of opening and dumping. I had to cut out the middle of the cap to get a flat spot to mount the Dust Deputy. There is a YouTube video out there of a guy doing the exact same thing. Rather than plywood I used 1/4" plexiglass so I could see inside without having to open it up. Glued the Plex on to the screw cap with Gorilla clear non-foaming glue. I was a little worried about trying to mate HDPE and Plexiglas but the Gorilla came through like a champ. They aren't going anywhere.

Fired up the Fein and everything worked great. The bucket held, the plex held, and the Fein strained so it must be tight. Now on to building a rolling cart for the whole mess. Workbench vol 109.


----------



## Fallon (Nov 1, 2009)

My dust deputy has been performing as advertised for years. It's a huge pain wrangling the shop vac, bucket & all the hose when moving things around to vacuum, but barely any dust makes it into the shop vac.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Great update, Wonderful idea t use clear for visibility purposes and the screen on lid for ease of dumping


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

You could have just bought a second bucket to fit the first into. The pressure differential would be lessened, and the first bucket won't crush. Adding an additional bucket also allows you to strap the second bucket to the shop vac, and lift out the first to empty the shavings.

But yeah, the cyclone makes a big difference.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

The 7 gal. pool buckets have worked well for me.
I've noticed a few but some one needs to come up with a *simple pressure release valve* for you guys with those super vacs. LOL


----------



## Green_Hornut (Mar 24, 2011)

Update #2

Finished the rolling cart. I took my inspiration from Workbench #109 but there were a lot of parts I didn't feel were needed. They designed a hinged cover for the Dust Deputy to hold in place. A bungee cord and some eye screws worked just as well. Drilled some holes in the top of the cart to hold tools. Thanks everyone for looking and your comments.


----------



## Woodan21 (Feb 19, 2019)

I ended up buying a bucket that had the label of "Gamma Seal" on it that came with a twist off insert in the lid and the bucket is opaque so you can see when it is full. I use the bucket upside down and mount the dust deputy to the bottom. It makes it really easy to just take the hose off, walk out to the yard debris bin, unscrew the lid and dump it.

I used to have a HD bucket. The lid was hard to get off, the bucket would buckle, couldn't see when it was full, and eventually the lid cracked where the deputy was connected. The new bucket has been in use for 6 months and not a single issue.

Nice cart by the way!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

The bleach bucket you can get at a pool supply store are *7 Gal. and heavy duty*, plus they have a *screw on top.*


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Consider groveling to a paint store or two. Some paints still come in the metal buckets with the tabs. Of course, you'd have to play with the lid to get a good seal, which is critical to cyclones.

I'm using the metal version, including the can, I bought around thirteen years ago. It inspired the purchase of the two MUCH larger versions I bought from Oneida.


----------



## Marty5965 (Jan 27, 2013)

Love my DD, I threw this quick and dirty cart together using hose extenders and some plumbing PVC parts. Not the sturdiest in the world but takes the same footprint as the wet/dry vac and that works for me in my garage.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Marty I played around with the same idea as you but was one pipe short so ended up building a box to quiet it down instead but would have been much more Mobile your way..


----------



## BKP (Feb 23, 2019)

I've been using a Ridgid vac with a Dust Deputy for a couple of years, very successfully… However, I'm doing a setup with another Dust Deputy, and a Fein vac for a CNC machine. I'm VERY interested in what the Rockler guys finally came up with as the connection between your Fein and the Dust Deputy. The original Fein hose is simply too long for my purposes. 
I have an extra Ridgid hose (that you mentioned using), but I can't figure the connection from that hose to the Fein, since the Fein has a proprietary connector. What did you use?
Thanks!


----------



## Green_Hornut (Mar 24, 2011)

I ending up not using anything the Rockler guys tried to fit. The connection between the Fein and the DD is a friction fit. I cut the hose about midway (4.5') and just jammed it onto the DD inlet and the original



























end of the hose into the Fein outlet. Since I remove the hose at the DD regularly to empty the bucket duct tape is out of the question. I just jam them on with a twisting action and it seems to work pretty good. I can even attach the original hose from the Fein into the outlet of the DD so if I ever want to go back to the original set up nothing is broken.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

My metal DD has a couple wraps of duct tape and the fit doesn't draw air. Been using the same duct tape fit for ten years.


----------



## BKP (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks! I ended up with something similar… I use the Ridgid Pro hoses a lot (they stay flexible, they're durable, and stand up to lots of abuse-and they come with a variety of connectors). I found one of the connectors works like yours… a perfect friction fit. So, I'll cut down one of those hoses to the length I need. I already have a connector for the DD side. Everything fits like gold…


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

> My metal DD has a couple wraps of duct tape and the fit doesn t draw air. Been using the same duct tape fit for ten years.
> 
> - Kelly


Duck Tape for the save, one more time. LOL


----------

